# How to Fail your Project



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Dear All
Do you want to know how to fail with your projects? In this light-hearted view of project management, we'll tell you how to go about everything wrong! Yes you heard us right. That way, you can learn what NOT to do on your project. Hope it helps!​ 
How to Fail your Project​ 
Take these 5 tips to deliver your project OVER time, OVER budget and make your customers miserable along the way...
Step 1 - Never Plan: "What's the point of planning when no-one follows my plans anyway? My plans get printed, forgotten and put on the shelf. I'm just going to roll my sleeves up and get stuck in to the project?" A wise man once said: "if you fail to plan, then you plan to fail". So planning is all about making sure that the right people work on the right tasks at the right time. Only if you plan can you be sure that you'll deliver your project on time.
Step 2 - Don't Communicate. "Why do I have to tell everyone what's happening all the time? It's pointless. All they have to know is what their daily task list is. Communication takes too much time. It's not worth it!" The reason you have to communicate is that it keeps everyone on the same page so they all know how each other are getting on, when they have to work harder and when they don't. For instance, if no-one knows that the project is slipping, then what chance have you got of delivering it on time if you don't communicate?
Step 3: Forget leadership, it's over-rated: "My team had better do their job or else they will get a kick up the bum when I come into the office tomorrow. You have to constantly crack the whip to get your staff to work effectively". While this approach may work in the short term, people need to be rewarded and recognized for their efforts long term, to be motivated. In short, they need to feel valued and only a true leader can do that. You need to always be positive with them, even when giving them a grueling. Apply balance. Be constructive. Think in their shoes. Great teams have great leaders. It's as simple as that.
Step 4 - Fall in love with Scope Creep: "Who cares if the customer has asked for more changes. If the project is late then it's their fault. If they want to constantly change the scope of the project, then I'm not going to stop them." Sure, your customer can change the scope when they want, but you have to control it because when the deadline has been exceeded and your project is still not complete due to all of the change requests you've allowed, then your customer's not going to be happy.
Step 5 - Forget your customer, once the project has started: "Once I have my customers approval, I don't need to hear from them until the project's complete. The less I involve them in the project, the less havoc they can wreak. If I don't talk to them then they won't hassle me." That approach might work, until you need their support. Then you're in trouble! If you need your customer to approve more time, money or resource, then you have to keep them on side at all times. They have to be informed at every step in the journey and feel a part of the project team, if you want their full buy-in.
Treat your customer as though they were your best friend. Shower them with love, talk to them often and ask favors when you need them. If you have their full support, then you'll get what you need when you need it.
We hope this refreshing view of projects helps you see what you should and shouldn't do to deliver successfully.
One last tip - to avoid project failure, use smart tools that save you time and effort to get the job done. Get the "Project Management Kit" of templates. They help you work smart and get more done in less time.​للموضوع بقية
ودمتم في طاعة الله​ 
الموضوع مقتبس من 
Method 123​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*Don't kill your projects*

Don't kill your projects​Do you really want to deliver OVER time and budget ?
Instead, use smart templates to keep your project on track.

The Project Management Kit of templates helps you get things done quickly so it's easier to deliver your project on time.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 سبتمبر 2010)

project Management Kit

برجاء مراجعة المشاركة التالية للتحميل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201252-3.html


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*Project Management - kit*

مرفق المجموعة كاملة 

أتمنى التواصل بالمشاركة وإثراء الموضوع

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*communections = Send the right message - to the right people - at the right time*

Send the right message - to the right people - at the right time
If you manage projects, then you will know that to succeed, you need to communicate clearly with all of your project stakeholders. Otherwise your staff will lack clear direction, team morale will be low and your project may deliver over schedule and exceed its budget

To make sure that your projects communicate effectively, we have described here...​How to Create a Communications Plan​Using the Communications Plan template , we have described how to create a bullet-proof Communications Plan for projects. We have provided a snapshot of this template here by listing the 10 steps you need to take to create a Communications Plan for your project.
Step 1: Situation Analysis
The first step to take when creating a Communications Plan is to perform a Situation Analysis. This is a fancy term for researching your existing communications environment.
Review the performance of all communications within your project and identify the Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities and Threats.
Then identify any lessons learned from past communications exercises, so that the same mistakes made in the past are not repeated here.
Step 2: Communications Objectives
Great. So you know what your communications strengths are and where you need to improve. You are now ready to set out your communications objectives.
List the top three objectives that you want to achieve from your project communications. For instance, you might want to inform stakeholders of the project progress, boost management buy-in or improve your team productivity.
Step 3: Communications Guidelines
Then set out your communications guidelines for controlling communications within your project. For example, you may decide that:
All messages will be distributed through pre-defined channels
All critical communications will be pre-approved by management
All communications will be tailored, based on stakeholder needs
Step 4: Target Audience
Now define exactly who it is that your team will formally communicate with. Remember, formal communications are a method for controlling the messages sent out by your team. They promote a single consistent view of your project to a specified audience so that "everyone has the same version of the truth".
Step 5: Stakeholder Needs
Each target audience group will have their own needs. These stakeholders will require information that is specific to their role in the project. For instance, a Project Sponsor will need to be informed of high priority risks and issues, whereas a Quality Reviewer might need to be notified of the current status of project deliverables.
Step 6: Key Messages
Then list the key messages that need to be sent to each Stakeholder. Key messages may include project status, project issues, project risks, project deliverables or project resources. The next step is to define how you will deliver each message to them, through a delivery channel.
Step 7: Delivery Channels
There are a huge variety of ways in which you can deliver your key messages to stakeholders (e.g. emails, newsletters, meetings, conferences). For each stakeholder, identify the channel that you will use to deliver your key messages.
Step 8: Communications Schedule
Now you are ready to create the schedule of communications events, activities and actions that are required to deliver the right messages to the right people at the right time throughout the project. Create a detailed schedule of events and for each item listed, specify the timeframes for completion and any dependencies on other events in the schedule.
Step 9: Communications Events
For each event listed in your schedule, describe it in depth. Make sure that you define the purpose of the event, how it will take place and when it should occur.
Step 10: Communications Matrix
And finally, once you have listed the events and described them in detail, you need to identify who will manage them and who will review their effectiveness. Create a Communications Matrix which lists for each event who is accountable for the event, who will take part and who will review its success.
Once you have taken these 10 steps, it is up to you to get your Communications Plan approved by your manager and then execute it to deliver communications efficiently across your project.
And just one last tip - to improve your communications you need honest feedback on your team's performance. Implement feedback measures such as questionnaires, feedback forms and surveys to learn how to continually improve communications within your project team.
To plan communications for your projects...

Attachments: Communications Plan template ​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*Project Communications Plan*

Project Communications Plan​ 
Communicating is easy, righ ​ 
If so, then why is it one of the most common reasons for project failure
The reason is that to communicate properly, you need to deliver the right message to the right audience at the right time. It's not easy​ 
By using this template, you can communicate effectively on projects
It helps you to set your communications objectives, create guidelines, identify your target audience and list stakeholder needs
It also helps you to define your key messages, create delivery channels and schedule communications events
That way your project stakeholders will be kept properly informed of the progress of your project at all times​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*The Role of a Project Manager*

You need to be 100% clear of your role as a Project Manager, if you’re to succeed. Read this newsletter to find out...​The Role of a Project Manager​The role of a Project Manager is to "Deliver the project on time, within budget and to specification". So in other words, you need to specify clearly upfront what must be delivered by the project, and then you need to produce it within the schedule and budget assigned.
But it's not that simple. You might meet this objective but totally fail as a "top notch Project Manager". We believe your role is much more than that. It is also...
1- : To recruit the best
Great projects are delivered by a great team. Your role is to recruit the best people you can find and make sure that their skill sets are perfectly complimentary so that you have all of the experience you need to deliver the project successfully.
You need to document a detailed Job Description for every person in your team so that they all know what is expected of them, at every step in the journey. Only with a great team and everyone knowing what is expected of them, will you deliver a great result.
 2: To motivate and lead
You need to be the one "cracking the whip" so that everyone knows what is to be done and by when. You need to be strict and make sure that every task is done on time and doesn't slip. If it does slip, then you need to identify the slippage immediately and have contingency plans so you can get back on track.
As well as cracking the whip, you need to be positive and supportive towards your team so they know you also care. You need to lead by example and motivate others to do the same. If you want others to work hard, then you need to work harder than they do.
Lead by giving them direction, motivating them to work hard and showing you care along the way.
3: To manage the finances
Every project has a budget, whether it's clearly defined or not. You need to ensure that you don't spend more than you're entitled to, or your sponsor / client will be dissatisfied with the end result. Manage finances carefully by listing every expense and ensuring that they are budgeted upfront. If unbudgeted expenditure takes place, tell your client as soon as possible to avoid complications down the track. If you need more budget, then don't be afraid to ask for it!
4: To control change
You need to be the one who controls all change to the project scope, tightly. "Scope creep" kills projects. Define the scope of the project upfront and then review it each week to make sure that you're not doing un-authorized work at any time. Your customer will ask for change throughout the project. Don't always give in. Stay your ground and when this happens, ask for more time or budget to cater for it. Remember—no matter how many changes they ask you for, they will still beat you up if you’re late or over budget. So control change when you see it.
5: Communicate
It's your job as a Project Manager to communicate the status of the project regularly. If people know it's on track it will motivate them. If they know it's late it will motivate them even more. But they will only know if it's on time or late if you communicate this to them.
You need to communicate the project status to your team, project sponsor and client every week of the project life cycle. Never miss a week. Always document the status accurately. Never exaggerate. Communicate the right messages t the right people at the right time.
There you have it! If you want a Job Description template to learn more about the role of a Project Manager then go to www.Method123.com
Or get the Project Management Kit of templates. It includes all of the templates you need to perform your role as a Project Manager, and more...​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Want to improve your project success? In this newsletter we'll tell you how, by listing our Top 10 tips. So here they are

10 Tips for Project Success​ 
Starting out: Make sure that when you start out your customer defines their requirements in depth. You need to know exactly what it is that must be delivered, to who and when. Make it specific, write it up formally and get them to sign it off. This document will become the basis upon which to measure your success.
Customers: Involve your customers throughout the entire project life cycle. Get them involved in the analysis and planning, as well as execution. You don't have to seek their approval, just keep them informed. The more you involve them, the greater their level of buy-in and the easier it is to manage their expectations

Timeframes: Keep your delivery timeframes short and realistic. Never agree to lengthy timeframes. Split the project into “mini-projects” if you need to. Keep each mini-project to less than 6 months. This keeps everyone motivated and focused
Milestones: Break your project timeframe into "Milestones" which are manageable pieces of work. Add delivery deadlines to your milestones and try to deliver on every deadline, no matter what. If you're late, tell your customer about it as early as possible
Communications: Make sure you keep everyone informed by providing the right information at the right time. Produce Weekly Status Reports and run regular team meetings. Use these Project Management Templates to save you time
Scope: Only authorize changes to your project scope if there is no impact on the timeline. Get your customers approval to important scope changes first and then get their buy-in to extend the delivery dates if you need to
Quality: Keep the quality of your deliverables as high as possible. Constantly review quality and never let it slip. Implement “peer reviews” so that team members can review each others deliverables. Then put in place external reviews to ensure that the quality of the solution meets your customer's needs
Issues: Jump on risks and issues as soon as they are identified. Prioritize and resolve them before they impact on your project. Take pride in keeping risks and issues to a minimum
Deliverables: As each deliverable is complete, hand it formally over to your customer. Get them to sign an Acceptance Form to say that it meets their expectations. Only then can you mark each deliverable off as 100% complete
Your team: Great projects are run by great teams. Hire the best people you can afford. Spend the time to find the right people. It will save you time down the track. Remember, good people are easy to motivate. Show them the vision and how they can make it happen. Trust and believe in them. Make them feel valued. They will work wonders
And that's it. With these 10 tips you can boost your project success. And here's one last tip that will save you time and effort - use Project Management Templates to produce deliverables faster and easier than before. Download the Project Management Kit of templates today​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

The most critical step in the Project Lifecycle is the creation of the Project Plan. This document acts as a “yard stick” by providing the basis upon which to assess the performance of the project. In this newsletter, we will describe how to...​Create a Project Plan in 3 easy steps​The Project Plan lists all of the activities required to complete the project as well as the milestones, dependencies, resources and timeframes involved. The following diagram depicts the 3 critical steps involved in creating a Project Plan:
To create a Project Plan, you first need to define the Work Breakdown Structure ("WBS"). The WBS lists each of the phases, activities and tasks required to undertake a project. You will then identify the resources required to carry out each activity listed. And finally, you will construct a Project Schedule which describes the flow of tasks and the timeframes involved in completing each task specified. A more detailed description of each of these steps follows 
Step 1: Define the Work Breakdown Structure
The first step taken when creating a detailed Project Plan for your project, is to create a comprehensive Work Breakdown Structure (WBS). The WBS lists all the phases, activities and tasks required to undertake the project. Identify and describe each phase, activity and task required to complete the project successfully. Depict the order in which the tasks must be undertaken and identify any key internal and external project dependencies. Also list the critical project milestones, such as the completion of key project deliverables
Step 2: Identify the Required Resources
Having listed all of the tasks required to undertake the project, you now need to identify the generic resources required to complete each task. Examples of types of resource include: full-time and part-time staff, contractors, equipment and materials. For each resource type, identify the quantity required, the delivery dates and the project tasks in the WBS that the resource will be used to help complete
Step 3: Construct a Project Schedule​
You have now collated all of the information required to build a detailed Project Schedule. To construct your schedule, you need to

List the phases, activities and tasks​
Sequence the phases, activities and tasks​
Add key internal and external dependencies​
Allocate relevant completion timeframes​
Add additional contingency to mitigate risk​
Assign resources required to complete tasks​
List critical delivery milestones​
Specify any assumptions and constraints​
And there you have it! By following these 3 simple steps, you can create a comprehensive Project Plan to increase the likelihood of success of your project. If you would like to download a Project Plan template to help you to create Project Plans quickly and easily​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

To succeed with your project, you need to plan carefully

see the attachment

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## emofleh (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Take it easy Mohammed , we don't need to kill our projects unless your top management used to cause you headache then we will make it upside down :58:
On the the other hand , what you said so far is so interesting .

Good Luck brother


----------



## اليفرسي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا استاذنا الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Tips for Running Project Meetings*

Do you regularly have to attend Project Meetings? If you do, then read these tips to learn how to run them quickly and easily...​Tips for Running Project Meetings​
Everyone dislikes meetings that drag on. So your job is to make it focused, highly driven and to add a sense of purpose. If you do this, then you’ll boost team motivation and morale. Here are 5 tips to help you...
Tip 1: Plan wisely
To make sure you get the most out of your meetings, you need to plan them wisely. Prior to each meeting, write down 3 goals that you want from the meeting. Here are some examples:
"I want the team to know we're on track"
"I want any issues or risks to be raised"
"I want them to feel valued and motivated"
Then you need to work out how you're going to achieve your goals. The next few tips will help you with this...
Tip 2: Open and close carefully
Like in theatre, people most remember the opening and the closure the most. So open and close your meetings carefully. When you open the meeting, tell them what the purpose of the meeting is, what you want to get out of it and why it's important. This gets their attention and sets the scene. When you close the meeting, tell them what has been agreed / achieved in the meeting and the next steps going forward.
Tip 3: Control the conversation
You need to be in complete control of the meeting at all times, to ensure that:
The meeting follows the agenda
You never get stuck on a single issue
One person doesn't dominate it
Everyone has their say
Start by standing or sitting in a prominent place in the room. Raise your voice a little to add presence. Jump in frequently when people talk too long. Be polite but strong. Control the meeting as a coach would control a football team - by constantly watching, listening and directing the team. If possible, ask someone else to record the minutes. This gives you the time needed to control the conversation so that the agenda and your 3 goals are met.
Tip 4: Park it and move on
Often in meetings, a single issue can consume the majority of the meeting time. If the issue is not related to your specific meeting goals, then tell the team to "park it and move on". Record the issue on a whiteboard or paper and address it with the relevant team members separately after the meeting. This keeps your meetings short and focused.
Tip 5: Keep it action orientated
Projects are all about "getting things done". So make sure that where possible, every discussion results in an action to be completed. Focusing on the actions that are needed, is a great way of reducing the length of meetings.
Keep your team focused by using this Project Methodology. You can use it in meetings to step your team through the project life cycle, so they know what they have to do, how and by when. And they will have the tools needed to succeed.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 نوفمبر 2010)

emofleh قال:


> take it easy mohammed , we don't need to kill our projects unless your top management used to cause you headache then we will make it upside down :58:
> On the the other hand , what you said so far is so interesting .
> 
> Good luck brother


 
جزاكم الله خيراً على مرورك ومشاركتك اللطيفة 

أبدا لم أريد أن أقتل المشروع أو أن يفشل ولكن ربما لجذب الإنتباه أو ربما أخطأت في إختيار العنوان 

كل عام وأنتم بخير 
ودمتم في طاعة الله​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اليفرسي قال:


> الف شكر يا استاذنا الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير


 

جزاكم الله خيرا على مرورك الكريم 

إنما هي مواضيع أعجبتني وإستفدت منها فنقلتها لتعم الفائدة 

دمتم في طاعه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*How to Initiate Projects Successfully*

Within this newsletter, we'll help you to properly scope your projects, by describing:

How to Initiate Projects Successfully

Most Projects Managers get tired at some point in their project. After all, managing people, money and time is exhausting. But if you're not at the top of your game for the whole length of the project, then your team can get stressed and timeframes can start slipping. So here are 5 tips for kick starting your project to rejuvenate it and give it a new lease of life...
Did you know that a large percentage of projects are cancelled before they even reach the detailed planning phase? The most common reason is that they have not been properly defined and scoped, and as a result, they lack the sponsorship needed to ensure their success. If they do manage to secure sponsorship, then Project Managers often find it difficult to control changes to the project scope, as they do not have a clearly defined scope statement to measure against.
For these reasons, it's critical that you initiate your projects as quickly and efficiently as possible, by taking these 6 steps:

Step 1: Develop a Business Case

The first step taken when initiating a new project, is the creation of a comprehensive Business Case. A Business Case describes the business problem / opportunity to be addressed by the project and the alternative solutions available. The potential costs and benefits associated with each alternative solution are also defined.
The Business Case becomes the foundation for the project as it fully documents the reasons for creating the project and the key benefits to be delivered. Once produced, the Business Case should be formally endorsed by the Project Sponsor, before funding is allocated to the project. More info...

Step 2: Undertake a Feasibility Study

A Feasibility Study is completed to identify the likelihood of the alternative solutions actually delivering the benefits stated in the Business Case. Based on the results of the Feasibility Study and the Benefits and Costs portrayed in the Business Case, a preferred solution is identified and once again, is approved by the Project Sponsor.
If you can complete a comprehensive Feasibility Study, then you will greatly improve your chances of delivering your project successfully. More info...

Step 3: Establish the Project Charter

Once the problem and solution have been identified, a new project is then defined to deliver the solution. The "Project Charter" is documented, which essentially describes what the project sets out to achieve and the boundaries within which it must achieve it.
The project vision, objectives, scope, deliverables, project organization and an implementation plan are all clearly stated in the Project Charter document. The Project Charter may be otherwise known as a "Terms of Reference" or "Project Definition Report". More info...

Step 4: Appoint the Project Team

Now that the project is defined, it is time to appoint the team. The Project Board is established and the Project Manager is recruited to take on responsibility for the project. The Project Manager recruits the Team Leaders and they in turn help recruit project staff. Every team member is assigned a detailed Job Description, defining their role and responsibilities within the project. More info...

Step 5: Set up a Project Office

The Project Office environment is then established, as the physical place of residence for the team for the duration of the project. This environment will provide the premises, equipment, materials, tools and processes required to enable the members of the project team to perform their roles successfully. A checklist is used to ensure that the Project Office has been set up correctly and will continue to support the Project as needed.

Step 6: Perform Phase Review

Once the project has been defined and the team have been appointed, you're ready to perform a project phase review. A Phase Review is completed to ensure that all of the required Initiation activities have been undertaken and to provide formal approval to proceed to the next phase.
And there you have it - 6 steps to initiating projects successfully. If you would like to use templates to complete each of these activities quickly and efficiently, then read about the Project Management Kit.​


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 نوفمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> موضوع رائع


 

جزاكم الله خيراً وشكرا على المرور والمشاركة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Project Management Life Cycle*

Project Management Life Cycle
The MPMM™ Project Management Life Cycle comprises four phases...
_Initiation_ involves starting up the project, by documenting a business case, feasibility study, terms of reference, appointing the team and setting up a Project Office.
_Planning_ involves setting out the roadmap for the project by creating the following plans: project plan, resource plan, financial plan, quality plan, acceptance plan and communications plan.
Execution involves building the deliverables and controlling the project delivery, scope, costs, quality, risks and issues.
_Closure_ involves winding-down the project by releasing staff, handing over deliverables to the customer and completing a post implementation review.
_A more detailed description of the MPMM Project Management Methodology and Life Cycle follows:_
Project Initiation
Project Initiation is the first phase in the Project Life Cycle and essentially involves starting up the project. You initiate a project by defining its purpose and scope, the justification for initiating it and the solution to be implemented. You will also need to recruit a suitably skilled project team, set up a Project Office and perform an end of Phase Review. The Project Initiation phase involves the following six key steps:​​Project Planning
After defining the project and appointing the project team, you're ready to enter the detailed Project Planning phase. This involves creating a suite of planning documents to help guide the team throughout the project delivery. The Planning Phase involves completing the following 10 key steps:​​Project Execution
With a clear definition of the project and a suite of detailed project plans, you are now ready to enter the Execution phase of the project.
This is the phase in which the deliverables are physically built and presented to the customer for acceptance.
While each deliverable is being constructed, a suite of management _processes_ are undertaken to monitor and control the deliverables being output by the project.
These processes include managing time, cost, quality, change, risks, issues, suppliers, customers and communication.
Once all the deliverables have been produced and the customer has accepted the final solution, the project is ready for closure.​​Project Closure
Project Closure involves releasing the final deliverables to the customer, handing over project documentation to the business, terminating supplier contracts, releasing project resources and communicating project closure to all stakeholders. The last remaining step is to undertake a Post Implementation Review to identify the level of project success and note any lessons learned for future projects.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Project Examples*

Project Examples


The example case studies included in MPMM help you to perform:
· Project _Initiation_
· Project _Planning_
· Project _Execution_
· Project _Closure_
· _Risk_ Management 
· _Change_ Management 
· _Quality_ Management 
· _Cost_ Management 
· _Issue_ Management 
· _Time_ Management 
· _Procurement_ Management 
· _Acceptance_ Management 
· _Communications_ Management 


More than 30 comprehensive project management example case studies describe how to undertake every activity within the Project Life Cycle. These examples will:
· Enhance your *knowledge*
· Provide practical *examples*
· Give *real-life* scenarios 
· Explain how to complete tasks 
· Help you fill-in templates 
· Save you *time* and cost 
· Improve deliverable *quality*
· Help you *train* project staff 
· Illustrate project *excellence*


Initiation Examples


MPMMTM includes a suite of examples which help you to _initiate_ projects, by defining the business case, undertaking a feasibility study, completing a project charter, recruiting the project team and setting up a Project Office. The following topics are described in depth, within the _Project Initiation_ Example suite:
· Develop a Business Case 
· Undertake a Feasibility Study 
· Establish the Project Charter 
· Appoint a Project Team 
· Set up a Project Office 
· Perform a Phase Review 






Planning Examples


After defining the project and appointing the project team, you're ready to enter the detailed Project Planning phase. This involves creating a suite of planning deliverables to help guide your team through project delivery. The following topics are described in depth, within the _Project Planning_ Example suite:
· Create a Project Plan 
· Create a Resource Plan 
· Create a Financial Plan 
· Create a Quality Plan 
· Create a Risk Plan 
· Create a Acceptance Plan 
· Create a Communications Plan 
· Create a Procurement Plan 
· Define the Tender Process 
· Issue a Statement of Work 
· Issue a Request for Information 
· Issue a Request for Proposal 
· Create a Supplier Contract 
· Perform a Phase Review 


Execution Examples


Execution is the phase within which the deliverables are physically built and presented to the customer for final acceptance. While each deliverable is being constructed, a suite of management _processes_ are undertaken to monitor and control the deliverables being output by the project. These processes help you manage time, cost, quality, change, risks, issues, suppliers, customers and communication. The following project management examples will help you to execute projects efficiently:
· Perform Time Management 
· Perform Cost Management 
· Perform Quality Management 
· Perform Change Management 
· Perform Risk Management 
· Perform Issue Management 
· Perform Procurement Management 
· Perform Acceptance Management 
· Perform Communications Management 
· Perform a Phase Review 


Closure Examples


Project Closure involves releasing the final deliverables to the customer, handing over project documentation to the business, terminating supplier contracts, releasing project resources and communicating project closure to all project stakeholders. The last remaining step is to undertake a Post Implementation Review, to measure the level of project success and identify any lessons learned for future projects. The following project management examples will help you to complete these closure tasks quickly and efficiently:
· Perform Project Closure 
· Review Project Completion ​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*summary of project management*

*Management process *​ 
Initate -
 plannig - 
execute- 
monitor&control-
close

see the attached file​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Project Management Office*


Do you want to improve the success of your 

Project Management Office 


This methodology toolkit helps you to improve your _PMO_ by giving you the processes, tools and templates you need to influence the success of projects within your organization.
By improving the success of projects, your PMO will quickly build a reputation for adding value and gain the recognition it deserves.

To help you achieve this you an entire methodology for projects. It helps you to improve project success rates, by setting out a _best practice framework_ for delivering projects successfully. This framework describes how to complete every phase, activity and task within the Project Life Cycle and it's based on the worldwide project management standards: PMBOK® and Prince2®.​
As well as helping you boost project delivery, MPMM will also help you to run your Project Office day-to-day, by implementing:

Processes​
- All of the processes required to manage time, cost, quality, change, risk and issues are defined in depth. ​
Standards​
- In adopting the Project Life Cycle and Work Breakdown Structure defined in MPMM, you are putting in place best practice standards based on the worldwide project management standards: PMBOK® and Prince2®. ​
Tools​
- 1000+ ******* pages, templates, processes, tables, diagrams, checklists, examples, sample forms and practical examples are included. ​
Methodology​
- An entire framework for delivering projects is provided, detailing every phase, activity and task in the Project Life Cycle. ​
Training​
- It is perfect for training managers and teams in project management, as it defines the entire Project Life Cycle in depth. A suite of examples offer additional materials for training project teams. ​
Auditing​
- By adopting this as the methodology for a project management office, it provides the basis upon which to conduct project audits. ​
Reviews​
- You can use the Quality Assurance and Quality Control processes and templates to review the progress of each project. ​
Reporting​
- A suite of project reports are included to help you monitor and control the progress of ​
projects within your organization. 

Terminology​
- The Glossary of Terms included will help you promote the use of common terminology within your project environment. ​
Mentoring​
- It's easy to mentor staff in project management, as provides all of the knowledge, ******* and documentation needed to advise, train, mentor and guide teams in best practice.​


----------



## قلم معماري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## lostlove515 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*How to Kick Start Your Project*

Is your project getting you down? Do you want to give it a kick start, injecting new energy and motivation, boosting your chances of success? If so, then read this article telling you...​
How to Kick Start Your Project​
Most Projects Managers get tired at some point in their project. After all, managing people, money and time is exhausting. But if you're not at the top of your game for the whole length of the project, then your team can get stressed and timeframes can start slipping. So here are 5 tips for kick starting your project to rejuvenate it and give it a new lease of life...​
Tip 1: Stop and get a grip​
Projects are always ahead in some areas and behind in others. Stop and take the time to get a firm handle on the project progress. Make a list of all of the areas that you're behind in. Then prioritize the list and calculate the amount of effort needed to get them back on track. Are there any tasks that can be completed by others outside your team? If there are non-critical tasks that you can outsource, then now is the time to consider it. Use whatever resources you can find to complete these late tasks as soon as possible.​
Tip 2: Rework the plan​
Once you've caught up, revisit your Project Plan. Update every task in the plan and recreate your schedule ahead. You need to revitalize your team and to do this, you need a newly worked project plan that shows how you're going to deliver the rest of the project on time. This will boost motivation and enthusiasm for completing the revitalized plan. Especially if your team can see that it's actually achievable.​
Tip 3: The Road Ahead​
Now that you have a crystal clear plan ahead, you're ready to get the team behind it. Take your team out for lunch. Walk them through the remaining challenges and the timeframes in which they must be achieved. Try not to talk about the prior period or any failures to date. Instead, be positive and focus on the road ahead to gather their support. If possible, ask a customer to come along, to impress on your staff what it is that they need to deliver and by when. Tell them you're proud of them and what they're capable of achieving.​
Tip 4: Individualization​
The trick now is to make each person feel like they are a critical cog in the wheel. Meet them individually, reward their successes and recognize achievement whenever you see it.​
Tip 5: Quick wins​
A winning team like to know they are winning right from the start. Focus on delivering a couple of critical tasks early, then shout about the success. Then get more quick wins under your belt and shout out about your successes again. This creates the feeling of achievement and it creates momentum in the team. Sure, the project may not be finished until you've crossed the finishing line, but half the fun should be in getting there.

By taking these 5 tips, you can kick start your projects to boost motivation to an all time high.

To invigorate your team, use these refreshing new Project Management Templates.
They include all of the documents you need to help your team deliver the project on time. Download from Method123.com​​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*Project Management for Dummies*

Are you new to project management? Want to learn the basics of managing projects? Then read this newsletter about...


Project Management for Dummies

You can manage any type of project, by taking these 5 steps:

Step 1: Set the goals

The 1st step is to gather your team together on site and set the goals. This means stating clearly what they have to achieve, by when and how they are going to do it. At this meeting, you need everyone on board, offering you their full support. Get them pumped and ready for action!
Ask your customer to come to the meeting and explain why the solution that the project will deliver is critical to their business. Get your customer to explain why the timescales are also important and the level of quality that must be achieved. Only with an understanding of the solution, timescale and quality targets will the team fully realise what it is that they have to achieve and be motivated by it.

Tip 2: Plan, plan, plan

The next step is to plan a course of action to achieve your goals. Work with your entire team to identify all of the major tasks that need to be completed. Estimate how long each task will take and create your project schedule. Then assign resource to each task so that everyone in the team knows what has to be done and by when.
Run the plan past your customer to get their feedback. Only with a rock solid plan will the team have clear direction going forward.

Tip 3: Measure, Monitor and Control

Then start measuring progress against your plan and monitoring it weekly to ensure you're always on track.
You also need to control any change requests. This is when someone requests changes to your scope or deliverables. They might be a great idea at the time, but unless they are going to save you time or money, then wherever possible try and park them and move on. Changes to project scope often kill the best laid plans.

Tip 4: Communicate clearly

You know whether you're ahead, on track or behind - but do your team? You need to keep them and your customer properly 
informed, if you want their full buy-in and motivation.
Also, report your project status to your customer weekly. Hold regular project status meetings with your team to keep them informed of progress against the goalposts and what lies ahead.

Tip 5: Work Smart

You have limited time and resources to deliver your project, so you need to work smart. Manage your time carefully. Use "To Do Lists" to prioritise your work. Limit the number of meetings you have and keep telephone calls short. Only work on prioritized tasks. If something arises that is non-critical then keep a record of it and move on.​ 
ودمتم في طاعة الله​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*?What is a Timesheet Register*

*?What is a Timesheet Register *

To help you manage the timesheet process, you need to implement a Time Management Log (or Timesheet Register). This log records all of the time entered by staff, completing assigned tasks. By using a Time Management Log, the manager can view a summary of all of the time spent to date, and compare actual progress to planned progress and know if they are on track.

*?When do I use a Timesheet Register *


If you use Timesheets in your organization, then you need to implement a Time Management Log (or Timesheet Register) to record that time. It helps you implement good time management practices, by monitoring the time spent by staff and identifying discrepancies when they occur. Using this Time Management Template as your log, you can monitor the time spent within your department or on your project, from one central place.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

Project Management Kit
This​ 
Project Management Template​ 
kit includes all of the templates you need for projects.
More than 50 templates, plans and forms are included, covering the entire Project Life Cycle. It helps you to start up, plan and execute projects quickly and easily.
Every project management template:
· Is professionally laid out 
· Has the charts and tables you need 
· Comes with step-by-step instructions 
· Contains practical examples 
· Includes tips & hints ​ 

You can download this kit immediately, then open each template in Microsoft Word and fill-in the gaps to create your own documents. It's that easy.
*** Special Offer ***
Buy now and get the Project Management Guide Book for free.
Project Management Templates
This kit includes all of the templates available on our website, saving you $136 off the individual purchase price. The following project management templates are included...


Project Initiation​ 
Business Case 
Feasibility Study 
Project Charter 
Job Description 
Project Office Checklist 
Phase Review Form (Initiation)​ 

Project Execution​ 
Time Management Process 
Timesheet Form 
Timesheet Register 
Cost Management Process 
Expense Form 
Expense Register 
Quality Management Process 
Quality Review Form 
Deliverables Register 
Change Management Process 
Change Request Form 
Change Register 
Risk Management Process 
Risk Form 
Risk Register 
Issue Management Process 
Issue Form 
Issue Register 
Procurement Management Process 
Purchase Order Form 
Procurement Register 
Acceptance Management Process 
Acceptance Form 
Acceptance Register 
Communications Management Process 
Project Status Report 
Communications Register 
Phase Review Form (Execution) ​ 

Project Planning​ 
Project Plan 
Resource Plan 
Financial Plan 
Quality Plan 
Risk Plan 
Acceptance Plan 
Communications Plan 
Procurement Plan 
Tender Management Process 
Statement of Work 
Request for Information 
Request for Proposal 
Supplier Contract 
Tender Register 
Phase Review Form (Planning) ​ 
Project Closure​ 
Project Closure Report 
Post Implementation Review 
The Benefits of Templates
Project Managers often have various templates on their PC or laptop. When they start a new project, they sift through them trying to find something relevant, consuming valuable time and energy - only to have to start again from scratch when nothing suitable turns up.
That's where this _Project Management Template_ kit is invaluable. For every project you're involved with, you can simply open a template from the kit and start filling it in.
It saves you time and effort, and because each template has been professionally laid out, you can generate higher quality documentation as a result. Buy and download the Project Management Kit today.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*Rescuing Troubled Projects*

Rescuing Troubled Projects
By Gary Hamilton, Jeff Hodgkinson and Gareth Byatt, with Brian Munroe​ 
Any project can fail. Even the most seasoned and skilled project manager may, at one time or another, find themselves at the helm of a troubled project. 
Having a project in trouble does not necessarily signal the project manager is doing a poor job. Projects can go off course for a variety of reasons, some of which are outside your control. 
What are some of the common causes for projects to fall into troubled waters, and what are some prudent steps to get the project back on course? 
At the macro level, we put forth that projects generally fall into trouble for one or more of these reasons: ​ 

Poor Planning: Having a well-defined project plan, with realistic estimates and work packages covering each necessary activity to achieve the project objectives, does not inoculate a project from falling into trouble. 
Proper planning includes identifying all project stakeholders, understanding their attitudes, influence levels and communication needs, and ensuring the plan covers these needs. 
Vague or open-ended project requirements are a recipe for trouble in most situations unless your organization has mature processes or uses time-boxing for requirements such as in agile. Failure to capture all requirements and gain absolute clarity on them can lead to too much change during execution, potentially derailing the project.​ 

Misaligned Expectations:Stakeholder’s expectations often change throughout a project’s life. 
Indeed, stakeholders themselves, including the sponsor, often change. Do you continue to pay attention to changing needs and changing stakeholders? When new people come on board, and/or the organization needs to change direction, project managers need to respond or are prone to sway into trouble. 
Have you worked on or known of a project where key stakeholders have suggested changes very late in the project? Late changes, or the potential for them, can signal trouble quite quickly. A project should have a natural cycle that allows stakeholder’s “constructive feedback” and input early, and to taper off as the project progresses through execution. ​ 
Ineffective Risk Management: Risk management should underpin all project activities. Remember that risks can be positive (opportunities) as well as negative; however, there is no such thing as 
“positive trouble.”

All trouble is bad. Risk management is not just about maintaining a risk register. It is about considering all risks, and devising ways—as a team—to categorize risks, devise ways to respond to them, agree on these responses and put actions into place to track them. 
Risks are related to all aspects of projects—schedule, budget, safety, quality and everything else. Ineffective risk management occurs when the project fails to carry out these activities properly. 
Trouble on projects can arise from the “unknown unknowns.” Therefore, management and contingency reserves planning should be included in your risk response planning. 
What steps can a project manager take to steer a project back on course if it finds itself in troubled waters? Depending on the type of organization you work in, and the authority granted to you, the exact tasks will vary. Below are a few “corrective actions” that can span most types of organizations. ​ 

Early detection . Try to prevent the project from straying into trouble! Projects do not normally fall immediately nto trouble; they “take a path toward it.” Having a system and routines in place to provide early detection is key to limiting the impact when projects begin to display telltale signs of trouble. A project manager must be willing to “sound the alarm bell” and know that he or she has the support of the project’s key stakeholders to implement early corrective actions. ​ 
Accept responsibility.The project manager and others must accept the responsibility for the project being off course (within their extent to control it). The project manager must also take responsibility for getting the project back on track—with the help of the right stakeholders. Management may need to help the project manager overcome the problems, perhaps with a risk response team that works alongside the main project team. ​ 
Be flexible and open to feedback.Every project has a unique set of stakeholder and project team members. What may have worked well for you in previous projects may not work best for your current situation. Be willing to solicit feedback from your team and adapt the workings of your project as needed. ​ 
Be willing to re-contract or re-baseline. This is especially true if expectations have been missed. Consider the steps and processes used to identify, prioritize and agree on a collective set of project expectations. If needed, conduct a thorough review and be willing to go back to “square one” and revisit the business case for the project, ask “Does it still align to strategy objectives?” and “Is the project still worth undertaking?” 
If you work on many projects, chances are you will be, or have been, involved in a poorly performing project at some point in your career. Keys to limiting the damage are to know how to spot the signs and to “stop the rot” early if you can. 
If it does happen to you, try stepping back and looking for the root causes of the problem, don’t fall prey to rash reactions, and determine solid ways to address the problem or trouble proactively. 
Denial can be a powerful force preventing you from acting. Keep close communication with your project stakeholders, be open about things, and if you have to implement a mitigation plan, make sure you keep track of actions. As positive progress starts to occur, let stakeholders know how things are shaping up—hopefully for the better. ​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*How to Deliver Your Projects Successfully*



Hi chaps
Your ultimate goal in delivering a project is to finish on time, under budget and with a happy customer. But how do you do it? Here are 5 tips to help you

How to Deliver Your Projects Successfully

These 5 tips will give you a head start 

Be honest

Always be totally honest and upfront with your customer right from the start. Tell them if their project is not feasible or if you don't have all of the resource, money and time needed to deliver it successfully from the outset. Set their expectations by telling them what you will deliver and by when. And if it eventuates that you can't deliver on your promises, then tell them about it immediately. By having an "open book" policy, you'll gain your customer's trust. If you involve them early enough, they will be more supportive for your project.

Manage through delegation

Managers often fall into the trap of believing that they can do things more efficiently than staff. Of course in many cases they might be right, but the problem is that they don't have the time to do everything themselves. So a smart manager always tries to delegate as much as possible to staff. It gives them the time needed to monitor the project and support their team. It's a tough ask, but even if you know you can do a task more efficiently than others, delegate whenever you can anyway.

Expect the unexpected

Always expect things to change and be ready for it when it occurs. People have ideas, your customer may want changes and the industry and technology change over time as well. It's not the change that's important, it's how you react to the change that counts. Always embrace change, but be wary of it. Question every change request and only when you're certain it's for the best, then implement it.

Become a great leader

When you save time by delegating your tasks, you have free time for leading and motivating your team. Do this by regularly communicating the project vision to your team, rewarding them for progress and recognizing their achievements. Gain their respect by showing them you care. Build team spirit by taking them to lunch regularly and talking about what they achieved together.

Work smart, not hard

Never start from scratch. Always give yourself a head-start by using tools like Project Management Templates. The templates boost the quality of your documents and they save you time and effort.
Using these 5 tips, you'll boost your project success. Try the complete Project Management Kit of templates​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعلم الإدارة بالكرتون*

مرفق ملف مبسط لتعلم مبادئ وفنون الإدارة مع الكرتون


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرأي والرأي الأخر*

الرأي والرأي الأخر 

برجاء متابعة المرفقات


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*4critical steps to creating a Risk Plan*

Hi Chaps ​ 
Being a Project Manager is not an easy job. Having to manage time, cost, quality, suppliers, customers and staff can be enough to keep anyone awake at nights! ​ 
It's no surprise that a high percentage of Projects (quoted by the Standish Group as over 70%) fail to deliver the expected business benefits. To ensure your project delivers _successfully_, you need to create a comprehensive Risk Plan for your project. By reading this newsletter, you will learn the​ 


_4ccritical steps to creating a Risk Plan_



So what is a _Risk Plan_? It's a document that identifies all of the foreseeable project risks and the actions needed to prevent each risk from occurring. To gain the best results, you need to create a Risk Plan for your project as early in the Project Lifecycle as possible, ideally soon after the Project Plan has been created. Take these 4 critical steps to building a Risk Plan for your project: ​ 
Step 1: Identify the Risks ​

Sounds easy right? Most Project Managers will agree that identifying all of the high priority risks for a lengthy project is more of an art than a science. Firstly, you need to identify all of the potential _categories_ of risk (i.e. areas within the project which are likely to contain risks) such as the scope, schedule and budget. Then for each category, list the risks which are likely to adversely affect the project. For Example​​ 



"That the scheduled delivery timeframe will be exceeded"​


"That the project will spend more than the budget allocated"​


"That change requests will lead to scope creep and delays"​


Having a comprehensive risk list is critical to delivering a project successfully​ 
Step 2: Prioritize the Risks ​ 
The next step is to _prioritize_ each risk by determining its _likelihood_ of occurrence and the _impact_ on the project should it eventuate. Here's how to do it​ 


For each risk identified, assign a score (between 1 and 10) to describe its likelihood of occurrence. For instance, a risk that is almost certain to occur will score from 8 to10 whereas a risk with a low likelihood will score 
between 1 and 3​



Then assign to each risk an impact score (between 1 and10) to determine the severity of the impact of the risk on the project scope, scheduled end-date, budget or other key success criteria
​


Now take an average of the likelihood and impact scores, to determine the overall risk priority. The higher the average score, the higher the priority of the risk. Of course, high priority risks will not only be monitored by the Project Manager, but the Project Board will also keep track of them to ensure that they do not adversely affect the project during the Project Lifecycle.
​

Step 3: Create a Risk Schedule​ 
Great. So you now have a full list of risks and their priorities for your project. The next step is to identify the actions needed to reduce the likelihood and impact of each risk, by creating a _Risk Schedule_.​ 
The Risk Schedule lists all of the risks identified to date and for each risk, it describes the​ 


Overall priority of the risk (low, medium, high)​


_Preventative_ actions to reduce the likelihood of the risk occurring​


_Contingent_ actions to lessen the impact of the risk on the project​


Resource responsible for taking the actions identified​


Timeframes for undertaking the actions listed​


Step 4: Define the Risk Management Process ​

Empowered with a detailed Risk Schedule, the Project Manager requires one more tool to be able to manage risk effectively within the project-a clear _Risk Management Process_. This process will enable them to react to new risks identified throughout the course of the project and to mitigate them wherever possible. We'll describe how to create a clear risk process within the next bi-weekly Method123 newsletter, so watch this space... ​ 
If you would like to download a Risk Plan template to help you to plan for risks within your project, then find attachrd​​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 يناير 2011)

*Deliver your Projects Faster*

Hi Chaps
As a Project Manager, you will always be under pressure to deliver your project faster than people expect. It’s a tough challenge, but by using the tips and tricks listed below you can deliver your project before the deadline and reduce your stress along the way​



Deliver your Projects Faster​

Here are 5 tips for delivering projects faster...​ 
Tip 1: Find Shortcuts in your Plan​ 


Project Managers usually spend 80% of their time executing and 20% planning. The reason is that the Execution phase is where the excitement is, so they roll their sleeves up and get started executing as quickly as possible.
But if you spend extra time in the Planning phase, then you can usually identify shortcuts which enable you to produce the same project outcome in less time.
So when you think your project plan is complete, take extra time to re-look at your plan from the point of view of delivering it faster. By doing this, you'll find that you can schedule things to be done in a way that takes less time, with less effort.​ 
Tip 2: Automate Manual Tasks​ 


You need to automate your manual daily tasks to help you do things faster. Here are some of the manual tasks that many Project Managers do each week that could be automated using project software:

Summarizing data for your Weekly Status Reports ​
Collating Timesheets and Expense Forms ​
Updating your Project Plan with timesheet data ​
Working out whether the project is on track ​
Reporting on risks, changes and issues. ​
You don't need to perform these tasks manually. You can invest in project software to do all this for you. Your team will enter the data you need and the software will group and summarize it all for you. All you need to do is run reports and view the current status of your plan to ensure it remains on track.

Tips 3: Manage Execution Carefully​ 

When your project gets underway, manage your project against the plan vigilantly. It’s easy for the plan to sit on the shelf, and for the team to go in their own direction. Instead, you need to lead the team by making sure they complete only those tasks which have been planned, and not other tasks which have cropped up along the way. So manage the project execution carefully. You can also save time in the Execution phase by:​
Working your suppliers and contractors hard ​
Mitigating risks and issues before they affect the timeframe ​
Saving all non-critical tasks until after the project is complete ​
Not allowing unplanned tasks to be completed, unless critical ​
Not implementing change requests, unless they are critical. ​
Tip 4: Double up on Resources​ 

Usually, the easiest way to shorten the length of the project is to assign more resources to it. However, this isn’t possible for many projects because they have a limited budget and a limited pool of resource.
But that's not to say that you can't double up on resources for the right tasks. It just means that if you do this, then other tasks will be under-resourced. So why would you do this?
In most projects there are tasks on the “critical path” that must be completed to deliver the project. If you assign more resources to these tasks than are necessary, you can usually complete them earlier than expected. And it makes sense that if every critical path task is completed faster, then the entire project will be delivered quicker than expected.​ 
Tips 5: Get the Critical Tasks done first​ 

In many projects the last 20% of tasks, take 50% of the length of the project. This is because the team have left the difficult tasks until the end, which happens to be when they are tired and need a holiday!
Instead, identify the tasks in your plan which are the most complex and challenging to complete. And if possible, tackle those tasks at the start of the project, when people are fresh and enthusiastic. You’ll find that they can complete those tasks in less time and to a higher standard of quality than if they were left until the end of the project. And with those difficult tasks completed, the rest of the project should be easier to deliver.
So there you are, 5 top tips for delivering projects faster. If you truly want to speed up your project delivery, then use the Project Management Kit of templates from Method123.com. They are pre-formatted and come with all of the charts, tables and examples you need to do things quickly.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 يناير 2011)

*Five Steps to Hiring the Right Staff*

It's a well known fact that great projects are run by great teams. But finding the right staff to help you build a great team is one of the biggest challenges you'll face as a Project Manager. To help you do this, take these...​ 
Five Steps to Hiring the Right Staff​ 
To ensure you hire the right staff for the right roles, take these steps​No.1. Define the Role​Sounds easy, but defining the role properly is the most important step to take when recruiting new staff. You need to create a Job Description document that describes the​Purpose and responsibilities of the role
Reporting and communication relationships
Skills, experience and qualifications needed
Team fit and performance criteria
Salary, rate, commission and benefits; and
Work environment and special conditions
N0.2. Find Top Candidates​Next, advertise the role both internally and externally. Make your advert as specific as possible by listing the key responsibilities. Explain the challenges that they will face. List any special requirements. Make it sound enticing, but don’t oversell it
Then while the adverts are running identify your selection criteria for interviews, based on the characteristics in the Job Description
When the adverts close, review your list of applicants against the selection criteria and choose between 3 and 5 applicants to interview​N03. Interview Candidates​Next, interview the selected candidates. Make sure you prepare fully for each interview, so don't just "wing it". For every interview, you should:​Prepare a list of questions before you start
Cover all areas of the Job Description during the interview
Address any strengths and weaknesses from their CV
Consider the quality of the questions they’ve posed to you
Be specific, direct and to the point at all times​Don't be afraid to take notes during the interview. You will find that if you're interviewing more than 3 candidates, you will need to rely on the interview notes heavily when progressing to the next stage​N04. Test Candidates​Depending on the type of role you're recruiting for, you may also want to formally test your candidates. Here are 10 ways that you can test candidates to determine their suitability against the Job Description:​Perform personality, competency and numerical testing
Get them to send samples of work completed in the past
Ask them to perform specific project tasks. For instance, if hiring a software developer, get them to write you an example program
Perform a second interview with management
Get them to meet the team and allow the team to ask questions
Take them for lunch with your team and see how they socialize
Get them to do a formal presentation to your team
Seek 3 professional references, all from past employers
Ask them for 2 personal references, for character checking
Speak to their prior customers to confirm their competency
N05. Select Candidate​Based on the interview and test results, the next step is to select the right person for the job. If you have a number of people that you can't decide between, then here are your options
Hire neither and start again. It's difficult to do this as you've put in a lot of work to get to this point. But it may be better to start again than hire a candidate who will not meet your needs fully
Hire both and deliver earlier. In some cases you can split a Job Description in two and allocate the responsibilities to more than one person. It's challenging and risky doing this, but in some cases you can deliver the project earlier and at the same cost by hiring 2 gifted candidates at the same time
Select the best candidate. In most cases you're landed with this option. If both candidates are "on an even par", then don't pass the decision on to someone else, go with your gut feel. We could give you numerous statistical testing methods to choose the right person, but at the end of the day they have to be able to do the job and fit in with your team—and only you will know which candidate is best to do this
Your ability to hire the right people will determine your success as a Project Manager. So take your time and use this recruitment process to choose wisely​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 فبراير 2011)

*Six Sigma*

Six Sigma is a set of practices originally developed by Motorola to systematically improve processes by eliminating defects. A defect is defined as nonconformity of a product or service to its specifications.​ 
While the particulars of the methodology were originally formulated by Bill Smith at Motorola in 1986, Six Sigma was heavily inspired by six preceding decades of quality improvement methodologies such as quality control, TQM, and Zero Defects. Like its predecessors, Six Sigma asserts the following:


· Continuous efforts to reduce variation in process outputs is key to business success
· Manufacturing and business processes can be measured, analyzed, improved and controlled
· Succeeding at achieving sustained quality improvement requires commitment from the entire organization, particularly from top-level management

The term "Six Sigma" refers to the ability of highly capable processes to produce output within specification. In particular, processes that operate with six sigma quality produce at defect levels below 3.4 defects per (one) million opportunities (DPMO). Six Sigma's implicit goal is to improve all processes to that level of quality or better.​ 
So much for the Six Sigma Methodology. Six Sigma is also a statistical term, which identifies three standard deviations above and below the mean. For the exam, you will need to remember the following 4 sigma values: ​ 

1Sigma is 68.23%
2Sigma is 95.46%
3Sigma is 99.73%
6Sigma is 99.99%​


----------



## Jordan079 (24 فبراير 2011)

كما اود أن اضيف نقطة مهمه لهذا الموضوع وهي :

Lack of resources 

ضعف وقلة الموارد البشرية سبب رئيسي لفشل المشاريع وهذا نتيجة متراكمه لضعف خطط التدريب و عدم اعتبارها استثمار للغد


----------



## abosalah1 (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الشيق والممتع فعلا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 فبراير 2011)

jordan079 قال:


> كما اود أن اضيف نقطة مهمه لهذا الموضوع وهي :
> 
> Lack of resources
> 
> ضعف وقلة الموارد البشرية سبب رئيسي لفشل المشاريع وهذا نتيجة متراكمه لضعف خطط التدريب و عدم اعتبارها استثمار للغد


 
شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 فبراير 2011)

abosalah1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الشيق والممتع فعلا


 
أشكرك على المرور أخي أبو صلاح


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 مارس 2011)

*The 5 Goals of a Project Manager*

*The 5 Goals of a Project Manager*



As a Project Manager, you need to manage people, money, suppliers, equipment - the list is never ending. The trick is to be focused. Set yourself 5 personal goals to achieve. If you can meet these simple goals for each project, then you will achieve total success. So read on, to learn...

The 5 Goals of a Project Manager


These goals are generic to all industries and all types of projects. Regardless of your level of experience in project management, set these 5 goals for every project you manage.


Goal 1: To finish on time

This is the oldest but trickiest goal in the book. It's the most difficult because the requirements often change during the project and the schedule was probably optimistic in the first place.
To succeed, you need to manage your scope very carefully. Implement a change control process so that any changes to the scope are properly managed.
Always keep your plan up to date, recording actual vs. planned progress. Identify any deviations from plan and fix them quickly.


Goal 2: To finish under budget

To make sure that your project costs don't spiral, you need to set a project budget at the start to compare against. Include in this budget, all of the types of project costs that will accrue, whether they are to do with people, equipment, suppliers or materials. Then work out how much each task in your plan is going to cost to complete and track any deviations from this plan.
Make sure that if you over-spend on some tasks, that you under-spend on others. In this way, you can control your spend and deliver under budget.


Goal 3: To meet the requirements


The goal here is to meet the requirements that were set for the project at the start. Whether the requirements were to install a new IT system, build a bridge or implement new processes, your project needs to produce solutions which meet these requirements 100%.
The trick here is to make sure that you have a detailed enough set of requirements at the beginning. If they are ambiguous in any way, then what was initially seen as a small piece of work could become huge, taking up valuable time and resources to complete.


Goal 4: To keep customers happy


You could finish your project on time, under budget and have met 100% of the requirements—but still have unhappy customers. This is usually because their expectations have changed since the project started and have not been properly managed.
To ensure that your project sponsor, customer and other stakeholders are happy at the end of your project, you need to manage their expectations carefully. Make sure you always keep them properly informed of progress. "Keep it real" by giving them a crystal clear view of progress to date. Let them voice their concerns or ideas regularly. Tell them upfront when you can't deliver on time, or when a change needs to be made. Openness and honesty are always the best tools for setting customer expectations.


Goal 5: To ensure a happy team


If you can do all of this with a happy team, then you'll be more than willing to do it all again for the next project. And that's how your staff will feel also. Staff satisfaction is critical to your project's success.
So keep your team happy by rewarding and recognizing them for their successes. Assign them work that complements their strengths and conduct team building exercises to boost morale. With a happy motivated team, you can achieve anything!
And there you have it. The 5 goals you need to set yourself for every project.

Of course, you should always work smart to achieve these goals, using smart software like ProjectManager.com. As it's online, your team can collaborate to ensure your project success​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الصراحة انا مش عارف أكمل الموضوع نهائيا : ) 

بس هحتفظ بيه وأكمل بعدين : ) 

الصراحة بعد المجهود ده كله 

مستحيل يكوووووووووون
*
المشروع يسقط نهائيا ......

ولا إيه رأيك : ) يــا هندسة 

*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## himaelnady (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وبيض الله وجهك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور وكلماتكم الرقيقة

الأخ قلب الأحبة . عفوا ربما أخطأت في إختيار عنوان الموضوع ولكنها كانت أول مشاركة في هذا الموضوع تحت عنوان How to fail your project ? وربما كان العنوان لجذب إنتباه القاري نحو الموضوع .

جزاكم الله خيرا - ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 أبريل 2011)

*the 5 Steps to Delivering Your Projects*

Hi chaps
As a Project Manager, you are always pushed to deliver your projects on time. Not a day goes by that you don't worry about whether you are behind schedule. To help you out, read these...
the 5 Steps to Delivering Your Projects
On a project, it is easy to get bogged down with the details and forget about the "helicopter view". You need to take these 5 steps...
Step 1: Define the Goal
Start by setting goals for the project. Sounds easy —but have you actually documented the end goal for your project? Have you specified the objectives, scope and deliverables in a Project Charter?
A Project Charter is like an architectural drawing for a building project. It tells the builder what the end result is going to look like, so the client knows what they will receive and the project manager knows what has to be delivered and by when.
It helps you to direct your team towards the end goal, so everyone is on the same page.
Step 2: Plan the Roadmap
With your end goal defined, the next step is to create a project plan that sets out the path ahead. List all of the phases, activities and tasks for the entire project.
Include delivery milestones and make sure that the right people are allocated to the right tasks so that everyone knows what they are responsible for.
With a concrete plan ahead, you can feel confident about delivering within the timeframe set. Without a concrete plan, no one knows what has to be done and by when, leading to chaos and mayhem (i.e. the usual project environment)!
Step 3: Manage Time Spent
Once you've communicated the plan, you then need to ensure that everyone is working on the planned tasks and not tasks unrelated to the end goal. It's so easy to go off-track on projects because you have lots to do and such little time.
Use timesheets to help your team track time spent. If your team spend more time than that assigned and the task is still not complete, then you will need to investigate why this has occurred and resolve the problems quickly.
Step 4: Keep a Helicopter View
To accurately monitor and report on the project at a helicopter level, you need a crystal clear picture of the project delivery against schedule.
Use smart software to help you get a helicopter view of your project by viewing a dashboard that tells you whether you are on time and under budget, every day of the week (without having to create complex spreadsheets or reports).
You need to know for every task in your project plan, whether it is under / on / over schedule. Only with this detailed knowledge can you control the status of the project and fix problems when they occur, to keep your project on track.
Step 5: Going "Belly Up"
So you've done all this but your project is going belly up (i.e. slipping). What then? Well the first step is to investigate the reasons why. It may be that the scope of the project has grown from that originally agreed, or you have encountered complexities that were not identified when you started, or that the plan was too aggressive in the first place.
Regardless, you need to 1) Stop 2) Investigate 3) Resolve 4) Report. You may need to redefine the scope of the project, hire additional resources to help out, or agree with the customer on a new delivery date.
​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 أبريل 2011)

*Small Gestures Make Customers Feel Like Kings*

Small Gestures Make Customers Feel Like Kings 

Small gestures can go a long way towards making your clients feel like royalty. When used throughout the customer experience, these niceties will help you sell more, build loyalty and encourage word of mouth:

Include handwritten "thank you" notes when shipping your product
and emphasize the importance of each client's purchase
Deliver your product in an appealing packaging that elicits
excitement and purchase gratification

Make your phone number highly visible on all website pages and emails

Show customers how to use your product and tell them exactly
what they can accomplish with it

Provide easy to follow instructions or tutorials with videos and images
Greet them by name

Remember their anniversaries and birthdays, and thank them for their
loyalty​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مايو 2011)

*How to Document Your Projects*

When you start your project, you have a choice. You can either roll your sleeves up and get stuck in, or you can pause a little and document your plan of attack. Planning takes more time, but it helps you achieve better results. So here's...
How to Document Your Projects
Regardless of the type, industry or size of project you're involved in, you need to create these 4 critical project documents:
Project Charter
At the start of every project you need to write a Project Charter. This document defines the vision for the project and it clearly lays out the scope of what must be achieved.
Every major deliverable that you have to produce is defined in depth and you need to specify the general timeframes for delivery so that you know what must be produced and by when.
This is the single most important document in the Project Life Cycle as without it, it's like "shooting in the dark". Once written, you must get your customer or Project Sponsor to authorize it. Only then, do you have an agreement with them stating what must be delivered and by when.

Project Plan
We speak to people all the time who have projects that are going "off-the-rails", but they have no solid Project Plan by which to measure against. Create your project plan and share it with your team.
Your plan needs to list every deliverable that is included in your Project Charter and it needs to include all of the major tasks needed to produce that deliverable on time.
The plan will become your "Project Roadmap" for success. Without it, you have no solid direction and way of comparing progress over time.
"If you fail to plan, then you plan to fail". It's as simple as that.

Job Descriptions
With a Project Charter and Project Plan, everyone knows what has to be done to deliver the project and by when. They also need to know what their specific role is or what they are responsible for delivering.
To make this clear, you need to fill in a Job Description for every member of your team. It will help you make it crystal clear what their targets are, what you expect of them and the criteria for measuring their performance.
Every high performing team need clear targets. Your Job Description is the place you set these targets and it's also the document that you use to measure their performance throughout the project.

Communications Plan
It's a well-known fact that the main cause of project failure is poor communication. The right people were provided the wrong information at the wrong times.
To ensure you don't fall into the same trap, create a Communications Plan. It tells your team and your boss, how you're going to keep every-one informed of the status of the project along the way.
Whether it's through regular team meetings, a project blog, detailed reports or one-on-one catch-ups, your Communication Plan will help you keep the right people informed at the right times, with the right information. Everyone will then be on the same page, all supporting you with the delivery of the project when you need them.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 يونيو 2011)

*Five Tips to Monitor Your Projects*

You need to carefully monitor your project, if you want to stay on track. So read these...​
cc 5 Tips to Monitor Your Projects
​
Tip 1: Time Management is Critical

If you want to deliver your project on-time, then you need to have a good understanding of what your team spend their time doing. That makes sense, right?
Start by using time tracking software to record time spent. Make sure that every team member records the tasks they are working on and the time they have spent, every day of the project.
You need to then review that time and make sure that it's appropriate. Are they spending the right amount of time on the right tasks, to achieve the right outcomes?
As well as monitoring the time spent, you need to understand the time remaining. So update your project plan weekly with the revised planned finish dates. Only then can you calculate the actual vs. planned progress of the project.

Tip 2: Track Percent Complete

One of the easiest ways to monitor the project is to keep an eye on the overall “percent complete”. You need to identify the actual % complete of every task and then compare it to the planned % complete (i.e. what the % complete should be as of today).
If overall, your project should be 50% complete and yet you are only 43% complete, then you have a lot of work to do, to get back on track.
Tools like ProjectManager.com can monitor this for you automatically.

Tip 3: Monitor Spend vs. Budget

You also need to continually monitor the current cost of the project vs. the budget set. Record:
One-off expenses, using "Expense Forms".
The cost of your resources by calculating the cost per hour of each person in your team, times the number of hours spent working on project tasks.
All miscellaneous, recurring and ongoing expenses.
Summarize your project expenses every week and compare them to budget.

Tip 4: Keep one eye on tasks and the other on your team

Projects are always stressful. Your team has too much work to do and limited time in which to do it. So given that your team will be under stress for the length of the project, you need to monitor their motivation levels at all times.
Every week, hold a team meeting and while communicating the status of the project, find out where their motivation levels are at? Are they happy, fired up and ready to kick-ass? Or are they de-motivated and don't really care?
Motivation comes from having shared goals and enjoying the experience in achieving them. If your team has low morale or poor staff satisfaction then they will not meet the goals set. So keep an eye on team motivation constantly and run “up-beat” workshops to get them excited about the next phase ahead.

Tip 5: Changes are the Death of Projects.

The biggest risk of the project is that the business wants to change the goalposts, the minute they are set. Seen this before?
How could you win a game of football, if the goalposts constantly change? The trick is to record every change that is requested and monitor the effects of those changes on the project. If they are likely to impact on the timescales, budget or our objectives, then tell the customer upfront and request more time, resources or budget in which to do it.
One easy way to monitor your projects is to use ProjectManager.com
You can see the status of the project as it happens real-time, with your very own personal project dashboard.​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا والف مليون شكرا


----------



## nofal (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

